# Vergleich JDom <-> org.w3c.dom



## bygones (12. Nov 2004)

Hat schon jemand die in Java vorhanden Dom Klassen benutzt und kann sagen ob sie schlechter / genauso gut / besser sind als z.b. JDom ?

Das erste was mir auffällt ist, dass man nur über die ChildeNodes iterieren kann und nicht per Name auf einen speziellen Knoten zugreifen kann (wie in JDom)...


----------



## Roar (13. Nov 2004)

dein punkt ist mir auch aufgefallen, das find ich nicht gut.
die jdom klassen sind irgendie einfacherer zu bedienen. gleicht das das org.w3c.dom package duirch geschwindigkeit vielleicht wieder au?


----------



## Bleiglanz (15. Nov 2004)

hat jemand erfahrungen mit XOM? http://www.xom.nu/ ???

zum Thema würde ich sagen, dass JDOM leichter und intuitiver benutzbar ist (als Entwickler ist man damit schneller)

aber

oft braucht man ja nur mal eben ein dokument (und muss dann ein bisschen damit rumarbeiten) - machmal tuts auch schon ein SAX Handler. Ich bin immer etwas angenervt, wenn ich rein aus "programmiererfaulheit" die 100ste 3rd-party-Library in mein Projekt einhängen muss

deshalb bleib ich meistens doch bei JAXP bzw. w3c.dom


----------



## Gast (15. Nov 2004)

w3c ist besser


----------



## L-ectron-X (15. Nov 2004)

Eine Behauptung ohne Begründung! :?


----------

